# [solved] openssl mit ECDHE

## 007sascha

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in Problem mit openssl. Ich würde gerne ECDHE ciphers nutzen um die SSL-Verschlüssenung sicherer zu machen. Leider unterstützt das installierte openssl kein ECDHE obwohl es das sollte. Ich habe schon alle USE-Flag Kombinationen probiert, ohne Erfolg. Hat jemand einen Rat.

EDIT: Habe hier auch schon nach einer Antwort gesucht jedoch nicht gefunden Gentooforum

Ohne Ergebnis

```
openssl ciphers | tr ':' '\n' | grep ECDH
```

z.B. für DHE

```
openssl ciphers | tr ':' '\n' | grep DHE

DHE-DSS-AES256-GCM-SHA384

DHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384

DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA256

DHE-DSS-AES256-SHA256

DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA

DHE-DSS-AES256-SHA

DHE-RSA-CAMELLIA256-SHA

DHE-DSS-CAMELLIA256-SHA

DHE-DSS-AES128-GCM-SHA256

DHE-RSA-AES128-GCM-SHA256

DHE-RSA-AES128-SHA256

DHE-DSS-AES128-SHA256

DHE-RSA-AES128-SHA

DHE-DSS-AES128-SHA

DHE-RSA-SEED-SHA

DHE-DSS-SEED-SHA

DHE-RSA-CAMELLIA128-SHA

DHE-DSS-CAMELLIA128-SHA
```

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?

System: hardened/linux/amd64

openssl Version: dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1f  USE="bindist (sse2) tls-heartbeat zlib -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla"

Gruß SaschaLast edited by 007sascha on Thu Feb 20, 2014 11:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## misterjack

edith: ah, auf einen crossposter reingefallen!!!111elfelf

007sascha: http://linux.sgms-centre.com/misc/netiquette.php#xpost - gültig analog für foren. es wäre das mindeste gewesen, auf den anderen thread hinzuweise. danke für 3 minuten zeitraub, nämlich in meiner antwort zuerst auf den anderen post verlinkt und inhatlich gelesen zu haben  :Wink: 

----------

## 007sascha

Entschuldigung für den Crosspost, ich weiß mir mir in dem Punkt einfach nicht mehr zu helfen. Habe den Corsspost oben ergänzt, war gestern schon spät.

----------

## misterjack

dann beantworte bitte auch dort deren zuletzt gestellten fragen. nichts anderes würden wir dich fragen.

----------

## 007sascha

Hatte die neue Frage noch gar nicht gesehen.

Wie auch immer, das Problem ist gelöst:

Ok, habe den Fehler gefunden.

Ich hatte bindist global in der make.conf definiert, warum auch immer. Als ich dann bindist für openssl abgeschalten hatte wurde eine alte zusätzliche Version von openssl installiert da openssh ebenfalls mit bindist installiert wurde und auf die openssl verwiesen hat. Folglich hatte ich zwei openssl Versionen, eine alte ohne Unterstützung von ecdhe und eine neue mit bindist und somit ebenfalls ohne ecdhe.

Nach dem entfernen von bindist und neuinstalltion von openssh und openssl funktioniert alles wie gewünscht.

Danke nochmals.

----------

